# Dha



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Puppy foods tout DHA as an ingredient because it is found in mother's milk.

Is there any difference between the DHA in puppy food and the DHA in say an all life stages fish based food. For instance Acana Pacifica's guaranteed analysis has DHA at about the same level as the puppy foods.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> Puppy foods tout DHA as an ingredient because it is found in mother's milk.
> 
> Is there any difference between the DHA in puppy food and the DHA in say an all life stages fish based food. For instance Acana Pacifica's guaranteed analysis has DHA at about the same level as the puppy foods.


the DHA in acana is naturally occurring, while the one's in puppy foods are prob just added.


----------

